# Аккордеоны Виктория, хочется услышать отзывы



## oleg45120 (3 Янв 2011)

Добрый день. После концерта Фрэнка Марокко положил глаз на Викторию. Дороговато, конечно, но по-моему очень сбалансированный инструмент (я имею ввиду готовую модель). Нравится как звучит и правая и бас. Хотелось бы услышать отзывы владельцев инструментов Виктория, а также их товарищей (по механике, эргономике, качеству). В Москве их совсем не много.


----------



## bombastic (3 Янв 2011)

у нас их ремонтируют на раз ( магазин находится на метро волковская, на бухарестской кажется.) (г С-ПБ)
мастер Морозов говорит, что ломаются любые итальянцы, хотя у них 
система "сделано навсегда"
и левая, и голосовая часть, не везде идеальна, хотя если инструмент очень дорогой они из кожи вон вылезут, чтобы ничего не ломалось..
ещё говорят у них голосовая компрессия и посадка резонаторов не ахти..
я думаю та виктория из красного лакированного дерева не сломается, та что у Френка Марокко была..


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (3 Янв 2011)

Тут на форуме говорят, что они задыхаются, что инстументы Галлиано и Марокко специально под них подогнаны, а так... Поищите сами. А у нас в США их называют Страдивари аккордеона.


----------



## oleg45120 (3 Янв 2011)

DiegoVaz3 писал:


> Тут на форуме говорят, что они задыхаются


 Я был в Италии у них на фабрике, играл на нескольких аккордеонах, ни один не задыхался. Хотя аккордеоны других фирм грешат этим. 
Вот только не пойму, в чем причина этого задыхания? Может кто подскажет?


----------



## bombastic (3 Янв 2011)

насколько мне известно, от качества посадки резонатора на корпус и качества стали (сборки), просто язычок в прекрасный момент перестаёт звучать из-за технологического просчета.


----------



## oleg45120 (3 Янв 2011)

Мне кажется, что тут дело не в голосах


----------

